# Saturday March 29th Elite 8 Discussion



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Dayton vs. Florida 6:09 TBS
Wisconsin vs. Arizona 8:49 TBS


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Arizona will cover. Florida will probably romp.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

Who I'd like to win:

Wisconsin and Dayton

Who I think will win:

Arizona (close) and Florida (not so much)


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't like Wisconsin's chances in this one. Feel like they are better suited to beat the Duke/Michigan/Baylor/Iowa State type teams of the world that can score but play sloppy defense.

If there is a type of team they've struggled with, it's the the ones with athletic big men that can contain Kaminski inside and guards that can attack the rim off the dribble (Michigan State, Indiana, Ohio State). Arizona is probably the worst matchup for them in the entire field in that respect with Nick Johnson and Tarczsczewsky.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Kaleb Tarczewski (sp?) gets in foul trouble again, Arizona will lose this game.

I also think Dayton has a puncher's chance in this game. Not sure why, but Florida is not some unbeatable juggernaut in my opinion.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Gotta stick with two of my final four picks, Florida and Arizona.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> Gotta stick with two of my final four picks, Florida and Arizona.


I had the same, but I think one of them might go down.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> I had the same, but I think one of them might go down.


Wouldn't surprise me either way. I'm really iffy on Arizona, but I feel that Florida's experience, and having bowed out in the Elite 8 3 years running is going to drive them past Dayton.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hill is going to be great down the line.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Good game, good pace thus far.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Hill is going to be great down the line.


I absolutely love his game. Against UCLA he came off the bench and dished out 10 assists. He's an incredible talent, and I don't care if he's old for his class or not, the dude has legitimate NBA game.

I cannot wait to see him as the starter for a full season next year.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I love Devin Oliver's game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Florida's defense is doing great work but their offense is horrendous.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

HKF said:


> Florida's defense is doing great work but their offense is horrendous.


Really? I think our defense blows. They aren't even attempting to guard the arc.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dyshawn Pierre is a pretty good basketball player.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Florida's been sloppy on offense. They are giving up shots on the 3, but that's because they don't want to give up the paint. You're not going to take away everything.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

HKF said:


> Florida's been sloppy on offense. They are giving up shots on the 3, but that's because they don't want to give up the paint. You're not going to take away everything.


Are we seriously worried about Dayton getting into the paint and dominating there? I'm not. Guard the arc.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dayton has been playing great ball for 5 straight weeks.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Michael Frazier starting to get cookin'


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wilbekin with the dagger.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Dayton is entering the "Danger Zone" (c) Archer. Going to have to start the second half very strong to have a chance.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Ouch, rough couple of minutes there for Dayton.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Stoooooooooooooooooooop doubling in the damn post. For the love of everything that is holy. Stop, please.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Stoooooooooooooooooooop doubling in the damn post. For the love of everything that is holy. Stop, please.


Quick question about your sig: None of those UCLA teams ever had the same starting 5? Have you verified this?


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> Quick question about your sig: None of those UCLA teams ever had the same starting 5? Have you verified this?


That is an ancient sig that I probably need to update, but yes, it's true.

Again, though, with the doubling in the post. Why? Kavanaugh averages less than 6 PPG, I think Young can handle him down low. It just makes no sense at all. None.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Again with the doubling in the low post. The only way Dayton can win this game is by hitting a bunch of threes, which they've done. So why is Billy doubling the post, a place where Dayton struggles to execute? I do not like the game plan at all.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gators putting this one away.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Patrick Young looks chiseled out of stone


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well Dayton can't say they didn't have chances. All of those offensive rebounds.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Florida can't make a bucket, but Dayton can get a rebound.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Florida can't make a bucket, but Dayton can get a rebound.


Eerily similar to the Butler and Louisville collapses. They do this every year in the Elite 8 when they have a big lead.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Siebert has been just terrible. Standing around, no movement. Take him out.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Call that timeout Archie and set something up...Dayton is wasting a lot of time


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

This next game should be a good one. Pulling for those Badger boys.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

For the 6th team in from the Atlantic 10, that was a hell of a run by the Flyers. 

Congrats to Florida. As long as you keep pounding Missouri, I have no problem rooting for you.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Zeus stays out of foul trouble, you have to like Arizona's chances.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Badgers haven't played well so far, but hanging in there. Can see why I didn't like our chances today, this defense is stymieing Wisconsin so far, they are very quick and aggressive, and holding their own in the post against Hayes and Kaminsky too.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Don't think this is the right time for a technical foul from Bo, but must be hoping the team responds.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I don't know how Hayes can be so statistically inefficient, yet look so talented with his back to the basket.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

7'0 and you want to flop. Block a shot.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> 7'0 and you want to flop. Block a shot.


Looked like a pretty clear cut charge to me. Kaminsky hasn't flopped all tournament, don't know why he would pick then to start.

I'll take this score as a Wisconsin fan. They have looked totally out of sync, nothing at all like a Wisconsin team on offense, and yet they are only down 3. If they can keep Arizona settling for these long 2s they've got every chance to win even if they don't go crazy on offense.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

It seems like Arizona should be winning by more than 3 right now. I like Bucky's chances in the 2nd half.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

I'll take a 3 point halftime deficit, because it could've been worse. 

They are a better team than us, and we looked a little jittery on our first 10 or so shots. 

Didn't help that the rims are unkind - between Sam's 3 attempt and what feels like 3 or 4 layups, the ball kept landing inside the cylinder and not falling through. wtf is that about? lol shit bad luck 

We are out-rebounding them. Surprised by that. 

We are not making any concerted effort to score in the paint (aside from Hayes). Their D is absolutely stretching out to the perimeter to guard our shooters, and we are by and large not exploiting it. Hayes had a couple nice moves in close for baskets, and Frank finally got it into his head to drive, but we need MORE

They obviously watched film on us, and they are not going to let us beat them on jump shots. Brust has had no room to operate at all. Sam is being his usual passive self, I mean why would he look to score? He's only the most talented guy we have...


If we are to win this game, it has to be, like vs Oregon, by out-toughing them. Continuing the board work. Defending. Not letting them get to the line. And by DRIVING THE BALL TO THE MOTHER LOVING RIM. 

We can win this game, Bucky. WE CAN. Go get it done!

ON WISCONSIN


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I think Kaminsky can take Tarczewski all day in the post. If they're going to defend that far out, we should just put 4 guys around the arc and post up Frank.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Good things happening!!!


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

A series of increasingly questionable calls going against Arizona culminating with a completely absurd whistle on that last possession.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

They gotta put Gordon on Kaminsky. He's the only one athletic enough to slow him down. He's gonna drop 30 at this rate.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Wisconsin taking pretty good shots too. The only ones I haven't liked have been Gasser forcing 3's for no reason at all. His last brick that missed the rim completely was inexcusable.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

The foul on Hollis-Jefferson was just completely imaginary. Nonsense touch fouls putting everybody in foul trouble.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

It's pretty bad going against Wisconsin too, brah


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

That foul on Brust was terrible too. It's like these refs don't realize "play on" is one of the options they can choose.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Under 8 minutes. Just came back from Target. Missed pretty much the first 10 minutes of the second half, glad we're in for a tight one now.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

This has been a very intense game. Feels like there's 2 minutes left, not 8. At least for me anyway.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

They really should put Gordon on Kaminsky.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Tarzchchzchzhxhzzzcysky just getting destroyed.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Shows how hard it is to get to a Final Four. These two teams are giving their all.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

They switched a guard onto Kaminsky and Gordon to me. I think I'll drive right at the most athletic PF in college basketball instead of feed my best player in a clear mismatch. What, I got a horrible shot off and wasted the possession?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hollis-Jefferson. WOW.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

terrible basketball by Treveon Jackson. Get it to Kaminsky.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Jackson did it again. Give the ball to Frank. Kerr was all over it, he's the best by far.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

****ing hero ball. Trae Jackson is extremely clutch, but this is a case where tunnel vision hurts his chance to be a hero. If he gets it to Kaminsky on that switch with a guard on him, his man will collapse and leave him alone for a wide open look on the kick out.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Aw dammit man, give Gordon that shot all day and he makes it now?!


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Nice flop Johnson


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Are we seriously looking at if that was flagrant or not


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why does this take so long?


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

They are going to call that a flagrant.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Dude barely got touched!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats where that rule is dumb...they say it helps prevent injuries. It was clearly incidental contact...how would that help anyone from getting hurt ITS INCIDENTAL!


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

That wasn't incidental though. The rules are pretty explicit about clearing space with your elbows not being ok. If he had made better contact I think they would have called it.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Arizona throwing up garbage shots and getting those offensive boards.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is going to be one of those years where Arizona wonders what things might have been if Grant Jerrett didn't go pro or if Brandon Ashley didn't get hurt.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Mrs. Thang said:


> That wasn't incidental though. The rules are pretty explicit about clearing space with your elbows not being ok. If he had made better contact I think they would have called it.


Absolutely incidental. He was in clear possession of the ball and getting hounded. He's not allowed to move?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Ohhhhh another bad call!


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Hahaha. Holy shit. Referees are undefeated again.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Im pulling for Wisconsin but that was some Bullshit on Nic Johnson


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Johnson acted like he had 10 seconds there. Jeez.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

YEAH!!!!!!!!!

I couldn't admit it to myself until we won the game anyway, but it was off Jackson. Was saying "Red ball" to myself like a maniac during that entire 8 minutes though.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Congrats to the Badgers! What a great game.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Ive said it a thousand times on here. A squared up shot from farther away is better than some crazy stuff on the run with a guy in your face. That and he took way to much time.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Congrats to the Badgers.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Considering how most of their offense came, Arizona should have just inbounded the ball off the rim and let Gordon try to clean it up.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats to the Badgers and Badger fans on this site. Ive been an honorary Badger for a few years now and I'm happy for Bo Ryan, one of the most underrated coaches in the game.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

****ing Awesome!!! Kaminsky is a beast


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I want Kentucky so bad. Think we'd carve them up like we did Baylor. Michigan is a better team than us though, although we'd have a good shot at upsetting them too.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm exhausted. I hate referees. I almost had 7 heart attacks

but

Final Four. At last. Everyone who said Bo isn't 'great' because he doesn't have a Final Four can stfu. I'm going to try and get myself back to breathing normal before I celebrate. 

Nimreitz, Roux - high ****ing five boys! We're headed to Jerryworld. And thanks for the congrats from you other fans here. I've seen a ton of hate for Wisconsin on various message boards, but people here (by the majority) call it like it is and give us our respect. That is appreciated, and it reflects well on all of you. Cheers. You can be a fan with us for awhile, Geaux - hell, you can all be Badger fans with us for 2 more games 

ON WISCONSIN!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wisconsin could definitely win the national title. Florida is the favorite, but I would not be surprised to see the Badgers win it all.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Sean Miller is a class act...nice to see a coach act like that after such a heartbreaking loss


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Sean Miller is an elite coach. He's going to be another Lute Olsen out there, which should be terrifying for everybody. Once he breaks through it's gonna be all over for the Pac 12.

But for now, I really wish I was in Madison right now, or at least within driving distance










It's like Halloween out there, but with everyone happy about basketball instead of wearing costumes.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Just realized that I have a Bucky sticker on my car with Kentucky plates. Kinda hope I don't have to go off post for awhile if we do knock off the Cats.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Woooooooooo!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Gronehestu said:


> I'm exhausted. I hate referees. I almost had 7 heart attacks
> 
> but
> 
> ...


Im just a fan of good basketball. A lot of people have hated on Wisconsin because of their slow pace in years past, but they play great man to man defense which I love and they play smart team basketball. This year they happen to be able to score with the other guys. I like the way they play football too! Of course there is one game on the football schedule this coming year where I will be giving yall hell.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

Nimreitz said:


> But for now, I really wish I was in Madison right now, or at least within driving distance
> .


It was ****in intense man, I don't live on campus anymore so between after our own house celebration it took awhile to get down there. Didn't really get in on the mayhem, but watched it and pounded a lot of drunk peoples' fists lmao

Before we left people had started talking about shit going on at Arizona and that is lame on their part. We do parties right here in Madtown. Come on up and have a beer sometime, everyone!

I gotta say, I've spent most of my life hearing shit talk from people about Bucky and Bo Ryan. Not on this site, you guys are good fans here. But it feels SO good to know that Marquette and Minnesota and Indiana and everyone else who likes to not give Wisconsin its due, can eat a big ol' plate of shit tonight. Bo did it, his way, and he did it in a grueling, overtime game played about 2 hours from the campus of the top 3 team that he faced. Much like the Packers' last run to the Super Bowl, where we did it on the road, that qualifies as an extra bit of emphasis on what we accomplished. 

What's really amazing here, is that we didn't play even close to our best game of the year. We had sloppy moments. We gave up a ton of offensive boards to that scrappy, athletic, tireless bunch of Wildcats. Serious credit to that team and classy Mr. Miller. Damn, but they can play. Athletic, tough. They hustle. They don't let you breathe let alone run your offense. We might end up running into them against next year, cause they aren't going anywhere but higher as a program. 

Look at the stats - only Dekker, Trae Jackson and Frank scored more than 5 points. In an epic, overtime-long Elite 8 game against one of the top 2 or 3 teams in America. Holy shit lol. We can be a lot better than that! lol what a thing to imagine 

It's amazing, too, when you look at the stats, and realize this is a game we lose most of the time. With almost all of our previous great teams. The large majority of our guys simply didn't have a good night tonight. But that leads to the biggest factor in this entire tournament. The biggest key is this, and we've been asking for it for what feels like forever: we finally got one of our best players to come up with his best performances when we needed it most. One of our stars finally stepped up and had a career-defining moment deep in the NCAA Tournament. 

That's it. It's not because Bo suddenly turned into a 90% better coach in these games. It's not because we recruited better athletes. It's not because we got a lucky draw or a freak shot or anything like that. We got CLUTCH play from a great player. That's what it takes in March. You boil it all down, and that's what it's all about. And deep down, people KNOW that shit, but they act like it's not the biggest thing. lolwut

We watched Devin Harris not come up with a great enough performance to will us this deep. Jordan Taylor missed his heave at the end of the game vs Syracuse 2 years ago. We saw Mike Wilkinson's epic team unable to finish off North Carolina. We've seen SO many great players who just, for whatever reason, couldn't come up with their very best to lead us to wonderful things when all the chips were down. 

Now it happened. Frank is the ****ing man. I hope he doesn't leave a) cause we're going to be loaded as an Irishman on St Patty's next year with him back and b) cause he's straight up not ready yet, he's 230 lbs and 6'7 guys can muscle him off the block. With another offseason of muscle and another year of seasoning, he can be a lotto pick. 

I'm gonna wrap this shit up. I'm not sober but jubilant and proud of my team. I'm so proud of Bo. People have been so hard on him over the year. All he does is lead his guys, mold them into better people and players, and win. There are so many pieces of shit in college basketball, but William Francis Ryan Jr is one hell of a good man. He's an ornery son of a bitch, but it's because he cares and he wants his guys to do things the right way. We love him for it. And now his greatness - which any objective, informed fan already could've told you - is validated. He's one of the best coaches in America. Period. And he's not done yet 

I AM SO PROUD TO BE A BADGER. Tonight, and always. On Wisconsin


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Great win man, agree with pretty much everything. My only thing is that 1) UNC and Syracuse were better teams, so those were legit losses late in the tournament. 2) The thing that's different this year is that we didn't run into a team like Cornell that shot 60% from the floor. 3) Don't be too hard on Devin Harris, for one he ran into that Pitt buzzsaw because we were so criminally underseeded (Pitt got screwed too, it was in Milwaukee), but I really think that 2005 team could have won a title had he returned. That kid was still the most clutch player we've had. He was like Deron Williams, he'd just pull up for 3 at the end of a game and you knew it was going in.

Either way, Kaminsky just joined Harris, Taylor, Tucker, and Wilkenson on the All-Bo team. Good job kid.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

What a game that was! Congrats to you Grony and the rest of y'all Bucky fans. Happy for Bo. KAMINSKY!


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

Nimreitz said:


> Great win man, agree with pretty much everything. My only thing is that 1) UNC and Syracuse were better teams, so those were legit losses late in the tournament. 2) The thing that's different this year is that we didn't run into a team like Cornell that shot 60% from the floor. 3) Don't be too hard on Devin Harris, for one he ran into that Pitt buzzsaw because we were so criminally underseeded (Pitt got screwed too, it was in Milwaukee), but I really think that 2005 team could have won a title had he returned. That kid was still the most clutch player we've had. He was like Deron Williams, he'd just pull up for 3 at the end of a game and you knew it was going in.
> 
> Either way, Kaminsky just joined Harris, Taylor, Tucker, and Wilkenson on the All-Bo team. Good job kid.


Oh man, I'm not hating on those guys I hope you didn't get that impression. That was not my cleanest, most concise post ever lol

Just pointing out how hard it is to get that epic performance, the kind Frank gave us. Look how many great guys and teams we've had and it didn't go the way we wanted. It's damn tough to get to the Final Four, but I'm so pumped that we finally got the epic clutch performance we needed. 

The bookstore was a ****ing madhouse today lmao - we were unpacking boxes of shirts for customers, and they were damn near ripping them out of our hands before we had gotten them onto hangers. Slapping high-fives with old people who were super pumped about last night, all kinds of enthusiasm. It was a crazy, happy, very red-clad scene. 

Between State Street last night and work today, I think it's fair to tell you guys that the state of Wisconsin is all in on hoops for the next week. It's gonna be a great 6 days 

ON WISCONSIN!!!

Edit: the perks of having first dibs when our shirts came in

Edit2: god damn, didn't mean to post an image bigger than the ceiling of the Sistine chapel


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Definitely going to wait a week before I purchase any gear.


----------

